

New Open-Transactions videos - FellowTraveler

Merry Christmas!<p>Here are some brand new videos of the new Open-Transactions desktop app (and mobile app):<p>Intro: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;Ea6rzq<p>Advanced: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;i0J3AF<p>===&gt; P.S. in the videos, I mention a couple of articles. Here are the links to those articles:<p>Lex Cryptographia:  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bitcoinism.blogspot.com&#x2F;2013&#x2F;12&#x2F;lex-cryptographia.html<p>Voting Pools: How to Stop the Plague of Bitcoin Heists, Thefts, Hacks, Scams, and Losses:  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bitcoinism.blogspot.com&#x2F;2013&#x2F;12&#x2F;voting-pools-how-to-stop-plague-of.html
======
gasull
Great work!

